# Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??



## donfellone (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab kaum eine Ahnung von Angeln nur Grundlagen. Ich möchte jetzt damit anfangen und mir zu Weihnachten eine Jahreskarte für den Main wünschen. Dazu möchte ich mir noch eine geeignete Angel und einen Ausrüstungstungs-Koffer (mit Inhalt) wünschen. Jugendfischereischein hab ich schon.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht welche Angel und Welcher Koffer es sein soll, könnt ihr mir da Helfen ?? Wenn möglich eine Komplette Angel und ein Befüllter Koffer 

LG

donfellone


----------



## Fischer Andy (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

ja rute musste sagen was de damit fischen willst!
ja koffer holste dir nen leeren und dann füllste den im geschäft auf mir posen bleie vorfächer knicklichter hakenlöser usw.
das is glaub am besten fertige köffer hab ich so nur im billigladen gesehen! da ist aber meist nur schrott drin!
wennde spinnfischen willst holste dir ne spinnrute z.b. die onliner von dam die fisch ich auch bin sehr zufrieden und is auch nich so teuer!
ja dann halt wobbler spinner blinker usw. ine kiste rin!


----------



## donfellone (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

also ich werde manchmal spinn und meistens mit blei meis und forellenkahen auf grund angeln, öfters auch mit schwimmer. beim grund angeln gibts bei uns hauptsächlich rotaugen und rotfedern zu fangen bei schwimmer fängt man öfters mal barsch und mit spinner dann eben zander.


----------



## Nimos (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Spinnfischen is schwerer als es sich anhört da sollte man sich nich so reinsteigern (so wie ich #q) #d

Ich wird aufjedenfall einfach ne Rute auf Grund legen der ein oder andere Brassen und co. oder wie du halt meintest Rotaugen werden dann schon beissen #h


----------



## Fischer Andy (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

ja dann nimmste ne allround rute die de umbauen kannst und dann damit spinnfischen kannst oder umgedreht machst den spinner o.a. ab und blei und vorfach dran oder pose! 
gehste einfach ins geschäfft und fragst nach was se dahaben! so mach ich das immer! normalerweise geben die dir ne gute auskunft!
ja dann machste dir halt ne kiste voll mit posen bleie und sowas und hälst dir aber noch platz frei für kunstköder!


----------



## Fabi_ (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

ich bin auch so ziemlicher anfänger. ich habe eine rute mit 0,35mm schnur fürs spinnfische un für köfi am grund un manchmal uach auf karpfen. dann hab ich noch ne 2te rute mit 0,20mm schnur. damit hol ich mir meine köderfische un geh damit auf forellen un barsche.

mfg fabi_


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Also wenn man gerade mit dem Fischen anfängt und noch nicht sonderlich festgelegt bzw. spezialisiert ist, dann würde ich ne Telerute in 3,30m mit max. 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht kaufen.
Damit kann man auch mal ne GuFi, nen Spinner oder Blinker durchziehen und zum Grund- und Posenfischen auf kurze bis mittlere Distanz langt es auch.
Nen besseren Kompromiss gibts wohl kaum einzugehen.
Als Angelkoffer würde ich mal schauen, was der nächst gelegene Baumarkt, so an  Werkzeugboxen und Koffern anzubieten hat.


----------



## Fabi_ (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

als tasche habe ich ne kleinere umhängetasche mit 4 boxen die grad noch reichen. muss mir aber mal ne neue un grösere zulegen. also meine jetztige tasche hat wie gesagt 4 boxen wo viel kleinkram reinpasst. an den seiten hat sie 2 taschen. ta hab ich mein hakenlöser, fischtöter, hechtpose, ... vorne hat sie auch noch ne tasche wo ich masband messer un en zettel wo die mindestmase un schonzeiten drafustehn ;-D

mfg fabi_


----------



## Angel-Flo (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

also ich habe mit einer 2,70 -40g WG. Cormoran Blackstar CM angefange (Älteres Model) und eine Zebco ... Rolle mit 0,28mm mono schnur angefangen. (3000er)

Ich denke das ist mit das beste von den Größen her. Muss nicht unbedingt das selbe sein. 

Ich würde mir mal vom Gerlinger (Angelgeschäft) die Sonderliste holen und mir ne Rute für 30€ und ne rolle so ca. für 45€ kaufen.

Für das restlich (Blei, Haken, Schwimmer, Spinner, ...) geh mal in einen dir vertrauten laden und lass dich ein bischen beraten. 
Als Tasche? nimm lieber einen Rucksack mit eins, zwei boxen. dann hast du schonmal beide Hände frei, für z.B. Stuhl, Kescher, Angel,...)

oder kennst du vllt. einen Angler, der ein bischen besser ausgestattet ist und ein bischen ahnung hat? rede mal mit ihm, sag du fängst an... der zeigt dir montagen und bla und er könnte dir mal eine Combo leihen.

|bla:


----------



## donfellone (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Ich hab jetz mal in Online Shops nach angeln geschaut und da gibts für jede Angelart eine andere Angel also fürs Spinnfischen, Brandungsangeln usw. . Was davon nehme ich da ? Und kann mir jemand die Bezeichnunen erklären ? Also welche Dicke einer Schnur für was gut ist und wie lang eine Angel sein muss, und was dies bis xy gramm beziechnugnen bedeuten ?


Also da in meiner Nähe kein Angelshop ist hab ich mal im Internet geschaut :

Zu den Angeln :
Ich Angle viel auf Grund manchmal mit Pose und selten auch mal mit Spinner
Diese war bei Grund-Ruten zu finden:
1. https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

Diese bei Leichte- Grund und Pose-Ruten:
2. https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

Von Rollen und Schnüren hab ich keine Ahnung also bitte helft mir !

Ausrüstung :
Hier ein Koffer wo vieles drin ist :

http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/rutensets-combos/komplett-sets-allroundset.html

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Was sagt ihr zu der Auswahl ? Welche Rute ist besser für mich ?


----------



## daci7 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> also ich habe mit einer 2,70 -40g WG. Cormoran Blackstar CM angefange (Älteres Model) und eine Zebco ... Rolle mit 0,28mm mono schnur angefangen. (3000er)


 
das hätt ich jetz auch geraten. damit kann man schon so ziemlich alles abdecken. 
bei der rolle eine spule mit 30er und einer mit 20er schnur oder so.
dann würd ich dir raten am besten zum anfang, wenn du denn spinnen willst mit spinnern, blinkern und twistern zu beginnen, also wobbler, jerks, popper, gummifische und dergleichen erstmal im geschäft zu lassen. die sind (wie ich finde) schwerer zu führen, verlangen mehr von der rute und sind obendrein auchnoch teurer.

- ein paar posen (1, 2, 4, 6 und 10 gr) für köderfische, forellen und barsch und auch hecht und zander ausreichend.

- nen paar bleie (weiß nicht wie stark die strömung im main ist, aber das wird dir im angelladen schon erklärt)

- hakenlöser, messer, maßband, fischtöter, unterfangkescher

- nen paar haken (16er, 12er, 8er, 4er, 1er, nen paar drillinge)

- ein paar stahlvorfächer (7x7) manche in ca 30cm (fürs spinnfischen) manche eher 60cm fürs naturköderangeln

- stopper, gummiperlen

- wirbel in verschiedenen größen

hab ich was vergessen?
ich denk, damit kann man erstmal angeln gehn 

und du wirst sehen, wenn du dabei bleibst wird sich die kiste umgekehrt proportional zum inhalt deines portmonaies füllen -.-'  

... dann ists aber auch schon zu spät wieder auszusteigen 

viel spaß und petri heil!

grüße, david


----------



## Backfire (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

@Donfellone, 

wenn du nicht nur mit kunstködern im main angeln willst, rate ich dir noch zu einer heavy/medium feeder-rute mit einer länge von 3.9m und einem wurfgewicht von 100- 120gr. .


----------



## donfellone (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Also bei Spulen bin ich jetzt auf diese gestoßen :

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

Die hat 150m länge ein Dicke der Schnur von 0,28 im Durchschnitt aber was die Übersetzung zu beudeuten hat weiß ich nicht. Da steht : "5,2 : 1" ist das gut ?? Und gewicht 280gr. Ist die geeignet für mich ?


----------



## taribial (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

check mal deine links da stimmt wat nit^^


----------



## BastiHessen (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Es wäre schon ganz praktisch dein Budget für Rute+Rolle zu kennen. 
Mal unabhängig davon würd ich ne 3,00m Spinnrute bis ca. 80g Wurfgewicht nehmen. Dazu eine Ryobi Ecusima Rolle in 4000er Größe.
Damit kannst du leichtes Grundfischen, Posenfischen und Spinnfischen "relativ gut" abdecken. Du musst dir aber darüber im klaren sein, dass das dann alles Kompromisse sind. Gerade eine Rute+Rolle die alle diese Bereiche perfekt abdeckt, gibt es nicht. Der Unterschied ist meiner Meinung nach, dass du mit einer Grundrute nicht gescheit Spinnfischen kannst, mit einer etwas härteren Spinnrute aber durchaus Grundfischen kannst. 

Die Ryobi Ecusima 4000 liegt bei ca. 40€. Für eine Rute wirst du wohl mindestens nochmal das selbe ausgeben müssen. 

Aber schreib am besten mal, wo du am Main fischen willst. Hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet kommst du mit 80g je nach Jahreszeit beim Grundfischen nicht sonderlich weit. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## petipet (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Mensch Dolldings,

mach dich  nich verrückt. Fang mal mit ner kurzen 3.60er Rute an. Ob hart oder weich. Ob Spitzenaktion oder Semisonstwas - gehe angeln. Nimm einen Schwimmer/Pose als Bissanzeiger. Als Köder einen stinknormalen Regenwurm oder einen Teig aus Toastbrot.
Wenns dann an deiner Pose zuckelt, bist du entweder dem Angeln auf Lebenszeit verfallen, oder vielleicht ein anderes Hobby ins Kalkül nehmen. 
Ich denke aber, du bist jetzt schon dem Angelvirus zum Opfer gefallen. Mach es einfach einfach.
Fisch ganz nahe am Ufer eines Gewässers. Rotaugen und Rotfedern sind wunderbare Fische. Döbel und Karpfen warten nur auf deine Köder.

Mach et jut,....peter


----------



## zwugel (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Blöde Frage aber hast du einen Angelschein ? Die fragen die du stellst lassen nicht darauf schließen.Will dich nicht angreifen nur als ich meinen Angelschein gemacht habe wurde ich über solche Dinge aufgeklärt.

Nur mal so am Rande lass dich in einem geschäft beraten das die Gewässer in deiner Umgebung kennt.

Der sagt wir dann welche länge und welches Wurfgewicht du nehmen sollst und lass die Finger von Askari wenn du keine Ahnung hast ist mein Tip an Dich Askari ist nicht Billiger wenn du nacher am Gewässer stehst und sich deine Billigrolle in einzelteile auflöst nach dem 2ten einholen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir noch einen angenehmen aufenthalt hier auf dem Angelboard :m


----------



## donfellone (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

meim budget is weihnachten  muhaha also 80€ für rute und rolle dürfens schon sein (nicht pro sindern zusammen) und die ausrüstung dürfen nochma 40 sein.


----------



## donfellone (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Nein habe ich nicht. Habe ich ja bereits erwähnt. Ich habe einen Jugendfischereischein.


----------



## Fabi_ (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

kauf dir doch ne karpfenrute!! mit der kannste grundfischen un mit pose aber hald nur auf karpfen un raubfische :C aber manchmal hat auch aldi un lidl gute angeln. da hab ich meine feinere rute her un bin sehr zufrieden. die war auch nich so teuer un sogar mit zubehör!!! preis: 22,90€ !! so habs ich gemacht. aber meine karpfenrute ist nich so für schwere karpfen geeignet. aber da passt 120m 0,35mm schnur un bin ebenfalls zufriedn. zubehör hat bei mir so ungefähr 40€ gekostet. wie gesagt ich bin mit meinem angelsach sehhhr zufriedn.

mfg fabi_


----------



## sonni 2 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Ich würde dir vorschlagen eine mittel schwere spinrute zu nehmen in der Preisklasse zwischen 50 und 60 Euro dazu würde ich sagen eine Shimano Catana oder die Spro Blue Arc dann ligst du noch in deinem Rahmen und zubehöre würde ich kein Kompletset kaufen sondern dir etwas von deinem Tackeldieler zusamen stelen lassen und Wobler und Gumifische kann man auch gut hir im AB kaufen XD


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Also wenn man gerade mit dem Fischen anfängt und noch nicht sonderlich festgelegt bzw. spezialisiert ist, dann würde ich ne Telerute in 3,30m mit max. 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht kaufen.
> Damit kann man auch mal ne GuFi, nen Spinner oder Blinker durchziehen und zum Grund- und Posenfischen auf kurze bis mittlere Distanz langt es auch.
> Nen besseren Kompromiss gibts wohl kaum einzugehen.
> Als Angelkoffer würde ich mal schauen, was der nächst gelegene Baumarkt, so an  Werkzeugboxen und Koffern anzubieten hat.



Nachdem ich nun dein Budget kenne, schlage ich zu meinem fortbestehenden Vorschlag, als Rolle eine Spro Passion vor oder ne Penn Silverado:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p3287_Silverado.html

Letzt genannte bekommt man aktuell, quasi fast schon geschenkt(siehe Link)


----------



## flori66 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*



donfellone schrieb:


> Jugendfischereischein hab ich schon.





donfellone schrieb:


> also ich werde manchmal spinn....... fängt man öfters mal barsch und mit spinner dann eben zander.




Sorry, aber irgendwas passt hier nicht so ganz zusammen.

Erkundige dich bitte vorher nochmal, auf welche Fischarten und mit welchen Methoden du mit deinem Jugendfischereischein angeln darfst.


----------



## rouvi (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*

Hey! Angeln ist einfach klasse! Ich hab auch mit sonem Plastikset angefangen, aber ich rate dir besorg dir lieber was "vernümpftiges" fürn anfänger! also ne rute aus dem angebot 30-40€ und dann ne schicke 30€ rolle - mit sonem 15€ angelset ist kacke!
meiner meinung nach solltest du dir keinen "fertig angelkoffer" holen, denn selbst da findest du deine 5-6 lieblinge und der rest an posen, spinnern und co bleibt links liegen und nimmt platz weg!
geh an nen vereinssee und kauf dir dafür dein zeug, wenn du was anderes probieren willst kaufst du eben was anderes!
für mich war damals im urlaub ein besuch am forellensee mit der "ganzen familie" das größte ^^

ach was das schön!
erkundige dich auf jeden fall nochmal wegen deinem schein, wann, was und wo du damit angeln darfst! 

petri kleiner mann


----------



## WaveLord (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Blutiger Anfänger ! Welche Angel ??*



flori66 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber irgendwas passt hier nicht so ganz zusammen.
> 
> Erkundige dich bitte vorher nochmal, auf welche Fischarten und mit welchen Methoden du mit deinem Jugendfischereischein angeln darfst.




So siehts nämlich aus...

Mit deinem Jugendfischereischein fällt Spinnfischen nämlich schonmal aus wenn ich mich richtig erinner..
Dafür musst Du erst deine Sportfischerprüfung bestehen..

Liebe Grüße


----------

